# Guinea pigs in a rabbit cage



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

So i've been asking a lot if questions lately, but was just wondering if guinea pigs would ok kept in a rabbit cage on an occasion.

I am going to have a c&c cage for their regular home, but I go home on some weekends and was wondering if I kept a rabbit cage at home would they be ok for the weekend. If not i will build a c&c cage there too, but i was hoping that would work. 

Thank you.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Guinea pigs will be fine in a rabbit cage. They are just as suitable for guineas as rabbits.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

They will be fine as long as the cage is big enough. 

Dont get the small ones as they are imo unsuitable. xx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

No problem as long as it is indoors


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

Rabbit cage and accessories - Brandon, Manitoba Classifieds

Is this too small? Is it. Good price?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

xchocolatexmustardx said:


> Rabbit cage and accessories - Brandon, Manitoba Classifieds
> 
> Is this too small? Is it. Good price?


It looks very small on the photo, more like a hamster cage by the look of it 

In fact isn't that a hamster in it? Even the style looks more like a small rodent cage to me


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> It looks very small on the photo, more like a hamster cage by the look of it
> 
> In fact isn't that a hamster in it? Even the style looks more like a small rodent cage to me


Woah did not even notice that. My bad. Good eye


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Something like this

Hagen Zoozone 2 Large Indoor Plastic Rabbit or Small Animal Home

Or like this

Rabbit 120 Guinea Pig and Dwarf Rabbit Cage by Ferplast | Pets at Home

These are the types of cage that i meant, they will suit your piggies nicely and they are a good size and also easily sourced online :thumbup:

The first is 100cm and the other is slightly bigger


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

really you are looking at 5foot by 2 foot for 2 piggys. most indoor cages are only 4 foot.

I would consider getting a metal indoor run instead. You get much more space for your money. like this Trixie Outdoor Rabbit Enclosure 216x116x65cm Rabbit Runs for Sale 
these runs are great and they fold away easily and quiet small 
you can put a picknic blanket down (one with a plastic back) if your worried about wee.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah they will be but that one in the pic is too small! You need 4ft at least!!!


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes,they are fine in a rabbit cage.I dont think they are big enough for rabbits though!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Something like this
> 
> Hagen Zoozone 2 Large Indoor Plastic Rabbit or Small Animal Home
> 
> ...


no ZZ is suitable for a piggy, piggys should NEVER be kept in a tank style cage, they have very sensitive respitory tracks and keeping them in those cages, even short term, can do alsorts of damage to their breathing

the minimum size too look for is a 120cm rabbit cage the min size for 2 pigs is 7.5sq ft, most 120s give you between 7.5 - 8 sq ft depending on the width


----------

